# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Cage size for adult carpet?

## artgecko

I have a young jungle jag male and due to an unexpected Christmas gift, I might be able to go ahead and buy him his final adult-size cage earlier than expected.  According to his breeder, his mother is 75% iJ jag and his father was a 25% diamond zebra.  

I'd like to know what size of caging you keep your adult carpets in and whether a shorter (lenghtwise) and taller cage is better than a longer cage that is not as tall.  My boas will all be housed in T10s with shelves in them (4'x2'x 14" tall) but I'd like a taller cage for the carpet so he can perch more easily... That said, I don't know if my spouse would be ok with spending the amount of $$ it would take to get a 4'x2'x2'... So I'm considering a 3' x 2' x 18" or 2', but am unsure if that is enough space and also unsure if a 3' AP cage will easily stack on top of a 4' cage.  

I'd greatly appreciate input from anyone housing adult carpets.  
Thanks for your time and help!

----------


## CloudtheBoa

I'd advise a 4'x2'x2' or taller tbh, carpets are semi-arboreal and seem to appreciate a nice arboreal cage, but they should still have adequate floor space.

The rule I use for my snakes is Length+Width is greater than or equal to the snake's length, and I provide no less than 18" for terrestrial and semi-arboreal snakes, and prefer 2' of height.  This is a very good, universal rule to use for most species, with only slight changes depending on species.  Such as active diurnal snakes getting cage lengths equal to or longer than their length, rather than Length+Width, and arboreal snakes getting 2'-3' of height, etc.

(Edit to add these are all _minimums_ for me.)

----------

_Alicia_ (12-28-2015),Gio (12-27-2015)

----------


## DennisM

It's likely 3x2 will be enough.  The snake's genetics are 25% big snake (coastal/diamond) and 75% smaller snakes (jungle/IJ).  Of course, with 4 ssp in the mix anything is possible.  I keep adult jungles and jungle jags in AP T3, 3x2x1.

----------


## artgecko

Thanks for your replies! I will do some more browsing on APs website before I make my decision.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I think a 4x2x2 is ideal for adult carpets but a 48x24x15 or 36x24x18 would both work well too.

----------


## Gio

> I'd advise a 4'x2'x2' or taller tbh, carpets are semi-arboreal and seem to appreciate a nice arboreal cage, but they should still have adequate floor space.
> 
> The rule I use for my snakes is Length+Width is greater than or equal to the snake's length, and I provide no less than 18" for terrestrial and semi-arboreal snakes, and prefer 2' of height.  This is a very good, universal rule to use for most species, with only slight changes depending on species.  Such as active diurnal snakes getting cage lengths equal to or longer than their length, rather than Length+Width, and arboreal snakes getting 2'-3' of height, etc.
> 
> (Edit to add these are all _minimums_ for me.)


I really agree with CloudtheBoa's post.

I also think if you go smaller, you'll regret it. I have a coastal cross of some type, moat likely jungle and she is not going to be that small. Remember there are jungle carpets that easily attain 8 feet. 

A 48" x 24" x 24" sized enclosure is an excellent cage for most carpets. They will never NOT use the space. I get about 50/50 between ground and perches from my girl. At night, she is all over the perches, by day she will hang in a hide or sit in the open and chill.

Carpet pythons are fairly active as far as boas and pythons go and I highly recommend giving them the space to let them display all their natural behaviors. I can see putting a royal python in a rack or tub, as they are pretty inactive and shy. Carpet pythons, IMO are one of the, if not THE best display snakes out there.




This is a Pro-Line cage from Constrictors Northwest. I made it my #1 display cage and have seen my carpet use all areas of it. I was very happy I went with a good sized cage.


She is a bit over 6 feet long at 2.5 years old and still quite light and thin.

----------

_Reinz_ (12-28-2015)

----------


## Reinz

Gotta agree with Gio and Cloud on all points.

My 5 yr old Coastal moves around in her 4x2x2 as well.


Lizzy

----------

Gio (12-28-2015),Yepp (04-06-2020)

----------


## Prognathodon

I'll be getting my two carpets at least 4 x 2 x 2 cages, leaning toward 3' of height for Bruce (jungle). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## DennisM

Well, it looks like the Morelia community prefers 4 ft or larger with height.

To the OP’s original question, floor space is more important than height.  Carpets of all kinds will most certainly utilize the height, but it is not a necessity.  If I had to choose 3 ft and tall or 4 ft and short, I’d go 4 ft and short.  Since you’re looking at AP cages a T10 at 48x24x15 is only $20 more than a T3 36x24x12.  Once you go to a 4 ft 18 in or taller cage, the price escalates dramatically.  If you want to go there, you can get 24 tall for only a $9 more than an 18 tall.  It comes down to personal preference.  If you have the space and are so inclined, large display cages are nice. 

The thing is no one knows how large this snake will grow.  if it maxes out at 6 ft (which is my expectation, though I wouldn’t be shocked to be wrong about that with diamond/coastal in the mix) 3x2 is enough.  But 4 ft and taller would by no means be overkill.    And if the snake exceeds my expectations, 4 ft will be necessary.  I don’t buy adult cages for youngsters, I grow the cage with the snake.  A carpet python would probably go through 5-6 cages before moving to its permanent home.  

Gio, as for JCP easily hitting 8 ft, I must disagree.  Can they hit that?  Yes, they can.  It’s pretty rare, I’d put that in the same in the same category as humans can hit 7 ft tall.  I’ve had over 50 carpet’s in my collection at one time or another over the past 2 decades.  16 of them were/are “pure” JCP.  Many of those JCP have hit 6 ft, none have come close to 8.  “pure”/high% coastals/diamonds/dci will easily hit this mark.  The only jungle cross I’ve had that hit 8 ft is a 75% diamond.

Also for Gio, you are certainly correct about not keeping carpets in tubs.  I keep hatchlings in tubs, but nothing else.  They just come flying out as soon as you crack it open!   

Also, for the OP, yes a 3 ft AP cage will stack atop a 4 ft without problem as they are the same depth.  You just won’t be able to line up the stacking pins.

----------

Gio (12-28-2015),Yepp (04-06-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Well, it looks like the Morelia community prefers 4 ft or larger with height.
> 
> To the OPs original question, floor space is more important than height.  Carpets of all kinds will most certainly utilize the height, but it is not a necessity.  If I had to choose 3 ft and tall or 4 ft and short, Id go 4 ft and short.  Since youre looking at AP cages a T10 at 48x24x15 is only $20 more than a T3 36x24x12.  Once you go to a 4 ft 18 in or taller cage, the price escalates dramatically.  If you want to go there, you can get 24 tall for only a $9 more than an 18 tall.  It comes down to personal preference.  If you have the space and are so inclined, large display cages are nice. 
> 
> The thing is no one knows how large this snake will grow.  if it maxes out at 6 ft (which is my expectation, though I wouldnt be shocked to be wrong about that with diamond/coastal in the mix) 3x2 is enough.  But 4 ft and taller would by no means be overkill.    And if the snake exceeds my expectations, 4 ft will be necessary.  I dont buy adult cages for youngsters, I grow the cage with the snake.  A carpet python would probably go through 5-6 cages before moving to its permanent home.  
> 
> Gio, as for JCP easily hitting 8 ft, I must disagree.  Can they hit that?  Yes, they can.  Its pretty rare, Id put that in the same in the same category as humans can hit 7 ft tall.  Ive had over 50 carpets in my collection at one time or another over the past 2 decades.  16 of them were/are pure JCP.  Many of those JCP have hit 6 ft, none have come close to 8.  pure/high% coastals/diamonds/dci will easily hit this mark.  The only jungle cross Ive had that hit 8 ft is a 75% diamond.
> 
> Also for Gio, you are certainly correct about not keeping carpets in tubs.  I keep hatchlings in tubs, but nothing else.  They just come flying out as soon as you crack it open!   
> ...


I say easily hit 8 feet because it is possible but not the rule. It is just something to be aware of as there can be surprises in anybody's collection. MOST carpets in the US are not 100% pure, and even some exceptional jungles from the southern part of their range have made 10 feet according to Nick Mutton. Again, this is the exception and certainly not the rule. I agree with you that a pure jungle from the northern part of their range should be much smaller, and rather lean.

I spent 2 plus hours speaking to Nick Mutton on the phone about 3 weeks ago. Nick seems to also like the 48" x 24" x 24" size.

Both male and female coastal carpets have been found 40 feet into the canopy and jungles are considered one of the more arboreal carpets, so I say the taller the cage the better to an extent, but don't sacrifice too much floor space.

All of that said, Ed Lilley, who also breeds and sells quality carpets and makes the cages I use, will often put some smaller carpets in a 3 foot wide cage. However, Ed makes cages and if he thinks a snake is too large, he can whip up a 4 footer and not think twice.

Can you use a smaller cage? The answer is yes!

IF you want to see your snake preform the wide variety of behaviors it will with a taller, more spacious cage, you should go that route. 

If you are limited and can only spend so much, find a compromise that works for you and the snake.

You may want to look into used enclosures, or if you are at all handy, try to build something.

----------


## DennisM

> ... However, Ed makes cages and if he thinks a snake is too large, he can whip up a 4 footer and not think twice.


well, I can't whip one up, DIY is not me, but I can buy one pretty quick.  I'm not disagreeing with bigger/taller, as long as the floor space is not undersized, it's more important than height.  what matters is that the space is large enough to not stress the snake ( I know, on BP.net small enough to not stress is more popular!).  My experience is that carpets do just fine without the option of climbing to 24 or 480 inches.  My experience is that carpets can be be kept in non-arboreal setups without stress or health issues. 

Here's my advice to the OP; 

#1 - don't put a hatchling/yearling/sub-adult in an enclosure that will house it for life.  You're not going to know what size that cage is for a few more years anyway.
#2 - when the time comes for the adult cage; get whatever you like based on your space, budget and desires.  Just make certain it has adequate floor space.

----------


## Gio

> well, I can't whip one up, DIY is not me, but I can buy one pretty quick.  I'm not disagreeing with bigger/taller, as long as the floor space is not undersized, it's more important than height.  what matters is that the space is large enough to not stress the snake ( I know, on BP.net small enough to not stress is more popular!).  My experience is that carpets do just fine without the option of climbing to 24 or 480 inches.  My experience is that carpets can be be kept in non-arboreal setups without stress or health issues. 
> 
> Here's my advice to the OP; 
> 
> #1 - don't put a hatchling/yearling/sub-adult in an enclosure that will house it for life.  You're not going to know what size that cage is for a few more years anyway.
> #2 - when the time comes for the adult cage; get whatever you like based on your space, budget and desires.  Just make certain it has adequate floor space.


Yep I agree 100% and I'm with you DIY is not my bag either LOL, and I can't even "buy one pretty quick" these days.

One VERY cool thing I've noticed about carpets and really, a lot of Aussie snakes, is their demeanor seems a lot more stress free and social when they are grown compared to a lot of other snakes. 

Carpets are really great IMO!

----------


## DennisM

> ...Carpets are really great IMO!


that's not an opinion; that's a fact!

----------

Gio (12-31-2015)

----------


## artgecko

Thanks for the advice guys!  
I think that I will order a cage for one of my other boas first and upgrade the carpet to the large tub that boa was in for now (the tub is about 3' x 1.5' x 16" tall, so will allow for perches).  I will plan on getting a 4'x2' cage and the tallest that I can afford when the time comes... I'd be willing to spend whatever it takes to get a good setup, but convincing my husband is another matter lol.

For those using the taller cages, do you all use RHPs for heating?  I was planning on going with heat tape from AP for my cages.. The room the reptiles are in is heated to 76/78f ambient.  I know many have said that with the taller cages, heat tape won't work for a hot spot or the more arboreal snakes prefer a heat source near the top of the cage.

----------


## Gio

> Thanks for the advice guys!  
> I think that I will order a cage for one of my other boas first and upgrade the carpet to the large tub that boa was in for now (the tub is about 3' x 1.5' x 16" tall, so will allow for perches).  I will plan on getting a 4'x2' cage and the tallest that I can afford when the time comes... I'd be willing to spend whatever it takes to get a good setup, but convincing my husband is another matter lol.
> 
> For those using the taller cages, do you all use RHPs for heating?  I was planning on going with heat tape from AP for my cages.. The room the reptiles are in is heated to 76/78f ambient.  I know many have said that with the taller cages, heat tape won't work for a hot spot or the more arboreal snakes prefer a heat source near the top of the cage.


Good questions.

Nick Mutton, one of the authors of _THE COMPLETE CARPET PYTHON_ uses Pro-Line cages which are made by Ed Lilley at Constrictors NW. Both of those guys use RHPs. I also use RHPs for my snakes. 

For highly/semi to completely arboreal snakes they are a good option. The snake can choose a level, ground, low perch or high perch to regulate body temps. As of late my girl will sit on top of her hide under the panel in the day. At night she will climb up higher, but usually to the opposite side of the panel.

I'm not at all familiar with tubs, so I can't say if they would work there. I think a tub would be best with tape or UTH heat.

Funny your hubby is the factor. My wife is the one who I have to run everything snake related passed. Usually it is very difficult to get my way, but I have 3 so far and VERY nice setups!

Stay the course and you will eventually get your iconic cage!

----------


## artgecko

I'm thinking about getting the T13... it is on sale right now.  My only issue is that the larger footprint (4'x30" x 18") is different than the T10 I already have on order.  Do you think the T10 would stack on top of the T13 (it is 2' wide).  

I'll have to think about the RHP... I may go with heat tape for now and then upgrade to an RHP if the heat tape isn't working for me.

----------


## Gio

> I'm thinking about getting the T13... it is on sale right now.  My only issue is that the larger footprint (4'x30" x 18") is different than the T10 I already have on order.  Do you think the T10 would stack on top of the T13 (it is 2' wide).  
> 
> I'll have to think about the RHP... I may go with heat tape for now and then upgrade to an RHP if the heat tape isn't working for me.



Yes,  I have a 24" foot deep stacked on 30" deep.

Great size you picked. Go RHP and tape!

----------


## CloudtheBoa

> Thanks for the advice guys!  
> I think that I will order a cage for one of my other boas first and upgrade the carpet to the large tub that boa was in for now (the tub is about 3' x 1.5' x 16" tall, so will allow for perches).  I will plan on getting a 4'x2' cage and the tallest that I can afford when the time comes... I'd be willing to spend whatever it takes to get a good setup, but convincing my husband is another matter lol.
> 
> For those using the taller cages, do you all use RHPs for heating?  I was planning on going with heat tape from AP for my cages.. The room the reptiles are in is heated to 76/78f ambient.  I know many have said that with the taller cages, heat tape won't work for a hot spot or the more arboreal snakes prefer a heat source near the top of the cage.


I use both an RHP and a CHE to heat my 3' tall enclosures, and I also have to heat the room extra hot during the winter.

This can be mitigated by splitting a taller enclosure in half or offering a basking shelf/branch, and heating only the top half for the hot spot.  Then you can heat the bottom with heat tape.

The only thing I see that could be a problem is I've seen people have trouble with stacking PVC heated with RHPs/CHEs, saying the bottom enclosure heats the one above it too hot.

I wanted to stack and use RHP/CHE, but I might have to look into making a stand to put them on to put some distance between them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I'm currently using a uth and IR heat bulbs for my  carpets AP enclosure. A uth or heat tape are great for creating hot spots but don't do much for ambient temps. The IR heat bulbs on a dimmer give me optimal ambient temps and a basking area. I plan to switch to RHP's when they get a little older. They're in a split T8 now, so the RHP isn't practical, but they'll end up in separate 4x2x2s as adults.

----------

